# To all of you bicycle badge hoarders...



## fordsnake (Nov 8, 2013)

Does anyone have this Latta Bros badge they want to part with?


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> anyone have a Latta Bros badge they want to part with?




I do but I wont take pay pal. You would have to drive to my house and hand me the cash.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 8, 2013)

Give me your address, and I'll be there.


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Give me your address, and I'll be there.




Just head for Cape Cod.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 8, 2013)

catfish said:


> Just head for Cape Cod.




Ed, you're such a frik'n tease, because you know it'll take me some time to drive from San Francisco to Cape Cod...and with me losing my GPS and the price of gas for me to get there and back, oh damn, I'm just out of luck! Anyway, if any one else has a Latta badge they'd like to sell...let me know. I have cash, money order, bank check, cashier's check, registered mail, or paypal, which ever you prefer.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 8, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Ed, you're such a frik'n tease, because you know it'll take me some time to drive from San Francisco to Cape Cod...and with me losing my GPS and the price of gas for me to get there and back, oh damn, I'm just out of luck! Anyway, if any one else has a Latta badge they'd like to sell...let me know. I have cash, money order, bank check, cashier's check, registered mail, or paypal, which ever you prefer.




Sea shells is the latest rage...


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Sea shells is the latest rage...




Here on the Cape, we call it Wampum. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wampum

We were into this stuff way before anyone else.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 8, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Sea shells is the latest rage...




What's the current rate of exchange from seashells to Oreo cookies? I don't take seashells anymore.


----------



## slick (Nov 8, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> anyone have a Latta Bros badge they want to part with?




Sorry i only have one brother, not alatta brothers. LOL! Good luck on your search buddy. Would love to see what it looks like. Sounds like a neat badge.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm out, I mis-read the post, I thought you were looking to Latte Bros. here in Southern Cali that's all we get.
sorry! :o


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 8, 2013)

catfish said:


> I do but I wont take pay pal. You would have to drive to my house and hand me the cash.




This is the third time this week someone emailed me that they have what I want...and all three have faded into the sunset leaving a wake of broken promises.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 8, 2013)

Carlton ... this specimen was in my collection for the longest time ... got it from Paul Genaro some years back.  
WOW ... that man can find THE GOOD STUFF !!!  Was always fascinated by the somewhat-forced perspective 
seen in the fore-section of the steam locomotive.  

Then one day Scott Mc says to me ... "Say .. my good man ... do you happen to have any New York Badges in 
that collection of yours ... Buffalo .. Orchard Park .. Friendship ... in that locked satchel you have hand-cuffed 
to your wrist ???"

Why, i have quite a few from New York ... check out this Latta Bros. ........ 

Scott gently grabbed the badge.  He positioned himself to peep the prize bathed in the most fortunate display of 
ambient, 10:30 a.m. EST, sunlight available .. illuminating the badge in a way ... well .. almost the same way 
King Tu-Tahn-Kah-Moon's tomb was  glazed by brilliant sunlight .. the moment it was discovered and re-opened 
in the early twenties.

Scott's hands trembled ... beads of perspiration gathered upon his brow .. a large dog howled in the distance ... 
and Scott told me he heard a bell ring.

"HOW MUCH ???", he asked.  Told him the badge was the earliest, train-themed badge in my collection ..............
Told him it was not for sale.

I blacked out.  

When i came to consciousness, again ... i was standing alone in the grass field next to Memory Lane Classics ... 
the Fall Swap Meet had been over for two days .. the sky was overcast .. the wind covered me in a cloak of frozen 
brutality ... and i heard a bell ring.

.........................  patric


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that you once owned it...I was wondering if you still had it? Perhaps, Scott will part with it? I just received the bike today, I now need the badge.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 8, 2013)

Do you have any pics of your bike you would be willing to post.  I would love to see what type of machine would be wielding that badge.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 9, 2013)

*Do you take Bitcoins?*

What about Bitcoins!


----------



## bike (Nov 9, 2013)

*At least..*



hoofhearted said:


> ...
> I blacked out.
> 
> When i came to consciousness, again ... i was standing alone in the grass field next to Memory Lane Classics ...
> ...




Your pants were still on.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 9, 2013)

*lol lol*



bike said:


> Your pants were still on.




That was funny. 
Thanks for the great story!


----------



## oldwhizzer (Nov 9, 2013)

*Friendship*

Thats right down the road from me. If you Blink you would miss it! Like to see a picture of that Bike.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 9, 2013)

*Question about top contributors*

Does the CABE have a section where CABE members can vote for the CABE member of the month? year?
If not, someone in the know should start it.  The "winner" could give a little insight into the life of the CABE's finest bike experts.
#1 nominee- hoofhearted 
This member really needs to be recognized. The words speak for themselves. Each word. Humor rules. He also has a stout knowledge of bikes, like a NASA scientist (if they worked on bikes instead of space stuff).
#2 nominee- bricycle
What kind of snake is that? This member must actually have senses like a viper...New member post: "I have a ___ for sale..." BAM! The viper got it!

Who else?? What other CABE members need to be recognized for their continued strong support and interest in the bike collecting hobby...


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 10, 2013)

Arfsaidthebee ... your thoughts and words are very kind. Thank You !!!

.....................  patric cafaro


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 10, 2013)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Does the CABE have a section where CABE members can vote for the CABE member of the month? year?
> If not, someone in the know should start it.  The "winner" could give a little insight into the life of the CABE's finest bike experts.
> #1 nominee- hoofhearted
> This member really needs to be recognized. The words speak for themselves. Each word. Humor rules. He also has a stout knowledge of bikes, like a NASA scientist (if they worked on bikes instead of space stuff).
> ...







I've been thinking along the same lines, Here ya go! 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ual-2013-quot-Cabies-quot&p=287156#post287156


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2013)

Patric has to be smart, witty, and able......Have you seen his picture?

Man, even a mother would throw that one back.....!


----------

